# Phone case recommendations?



## PhoenixMike (Oct 18, 2013)

Does anyone have a favorite smartphone case they might recommend for the slopes? I know about Otterbox and saw a Kickstarter for a waterproof Juggernaut Case, but would like to hear any personal recommendations. I've got an iPhone 5.


----------



## EatMyTracers (Sep 26, 2012)

Lifeproof is good. Durable and waterproof


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

I use a twelve south book book case, did so on my 4&4s and now have the one for my 5s, it protects in the leg pocket and doesn't give me issues, i don't see the need to spend on a waterproof case for the phone as it stays in my pocket most of the time...

But then i have text on my screen in the Airwaves and the bluetooth connects to my helmet goggles, so it doesn't come out my pocket very often...


----------



## tony10 (Jun 15, 2013)

ive had the worst experiences with otterbox cases.. check out the Lunatik TakTik. https://www.lunatik.com/categories/iphone-5


----------



## ICary (Aug 2, 2013)

A mophie case. I ride all day listening to music so my phone dies. I hit a switch on the case and it starts charging.


----------



## Lagomorphic (Jan 9, 2013)

I use the Seal Line waterproof case when I'm doing watery activities (kayaking, boating, at the beach or pool). Mine is like this but it also has a waterproof jack for headphones: Amazon.com: SealLine I Series Case-Black-iPhone: Sports & Outdoors

You can use the touchscreen, camera, buttons on the side. I have a small case w/ bumpers on my phone but it still fits without taking that off. It doesn't seem particularly waterproof but I submerged it and ran water over it with cardboard inside and it was fine. Mine's been pretty abused for over a year now and it's still going strong. I got it at a local outdoors store.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Otterbox has never failed me My phone has been in mine since day one and only taken out once as I was bored at an appmnt. 

My daily job it gets abuse and sees hot/cold/dust daily. No moisture. It has held up well to the punishments of my job with no issues. Phone looks as good as the day I put it in the case.

I used it riding last year and was just fine as well.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

Lifeproof dropped it from a second story on to concrete and it was fine also dropped it in the pool one and the ocean when I paddle board.


----------



## tdn (Dec 30, 2010)

I got a Lifeproof case for my girlfriends iphone.. she likes it. I thought it might be a pain in the ass unscrewing the plug on the bottom and attaching an adapter to use earphones, but she doesn't mind at all and she listened to music all the time. Very well designed otherwise and very very slim for what it is. She has only dropped it 4 feet or so, no problem. She has also spoken to me while she's showering and no issues there either. Keep in mind the manufacturers claim it can withstand much more.

Personally, if I used my phone as much as she does to listen to music, I'd probably get annoyed with having to unscrew the bottom and screw in the adapter to plug my earphones in (perhaps a testament to my laziness). If you rarely use ear/headphones, being a third party user, I'd definitely recommend it for a very slim shock/waterproof iphone case.

For what it's worth, I asked her to let me throw her phone against a wall. She refused. If I manage to convince her or be in a room alone with her phone, I'll post an update.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

tdn said:


> She has also spoken to me while she's showering and no issues there either.


Selfies in the shower NICE......


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

Another vote for the Lifeproof. I had an Otterbox and I'm never going back. The Lifeproof is better in so many ways.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

The one thing you need to remember with ALL of those waterproof cases is that NONE of them will work properly with the 5S... 

I guess that with that in mind there is no need to upgrade... Hehe


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Lifeproof all day!!!!


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

Now if they would only release one for the 5s and 5c.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Just an FYI, but Otterbox bought Lifeproof a few months ago.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> Just an FYI, but Otterbox bought Lifeproof a few months ago.


Do you think thats a good thing or a bad thing??? :dunno:


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

Mystery2many said:


> Do you think thats a good thing or a bad thing??? :dunno:


The new otterbox preserver looks good. It is apparently the first device based on both designs. I will be giving it a try.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

aiidoneus said:


> The new otterbox preserver looks good. It is apparently the first device based on both designs. I will be giving it a try.


I'll have to check those out for sure.


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

Yeah all the waterproof of the Lifeproof with all the cost and size of an Otterbox.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

I can tell you the life proof cases, _Will_ protect your phone! Had mine in my pocket when I flipped my kayak and went for a swim a few weeks ago. Swam the boat to shore, dug it out and it was bone dry.

That case was for my 4s. I used it on the slope and even though my phone would come out of my pocket covered in condensed sweat, phone was dry. I also dropped it more than once off the loading docks at work. (4-6ft fall) bouncing off metal dock plates onto concrete. Phone was fine. 

Having said that, the case does interfere with the call/voice quality. The special waterproof ear pod plug adaptor doesn't work right with the inline controls of the pods. On the slope or the trail, whatever, I don't use my iPhone for my music. I use it sealed in the case without the ear pods for all my board, boat n bike gps apps and phone. For my riding music, I use a little $50, 2gig solid state iPod shuffle. 

BTW, _that_ shuffle was in my _other_ pocket, NO case, when I went swimming! It kept on playing music under water and I was rockin' out & laughin' my ass off all the way to shore! :thumbsup: :eusa_clap: :laugh:

Just bought another life proof for my iPhone 5 (not the 5s.) 

(Lastly,.. If anyone is interested, I have FS a good, used, _Life tested waterproof,_ Lifeproof case for an *iPhone 4s*. Complete with original box and I also have the belt/pack clip mount holder. Paid about $120 for everything new. PM me with an offer if interested!)


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Mystery2many said:


> Do you think thats a good thing or a bad thing??? :dunno:


Probably not a great thing if you work for Lifeproof. Acquisitions usually don't work out so well for employees of the acquiree.


----------



## road_runner123 (Oct 25, 2013)

slyder said:


> Selfies in the shower NICE......


haha that is a brilliant idea :eusa_clap::bowdown:.. I haven't managed to find a case suitable either yet for snow conditions  I've found some touch screen gloves though :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## erock (Feb 16, 2014)

*iPhone 5 Case*

I got my case from Deadstock Designs . It has a matter rubber finish which gives it a nice grip when I'm wearing my gloves. Not water proof or anything but I think it looks pretty sick.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Can't remember if I've posted this already, but Ziploc sandwich bags will keep your phone dry (and your wallet) and are thin enough that you can still use the touch-screen.


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

Donutz said:


> Can't remember if I've posted this already, but Ziploc sandwich bags will keep your phone dry (and your wallet) and are thin enough that you can still use the touch-screen.


Thanks for that tip. One I'll be sure to use..


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

If I had the option of getting a Lifeproof case for my HTC One I would. Then throw my POS Ottorbox out the window. The Otterbox is not waterproof and is a pain in the ass to take off. Lifeproof is the exact opposite. Since I only want a beefy case life those when I'm doing activities taking off and putting on the Ottorbox is a huge pain in my ass.


----------



## notfound (Feb 27, 2013)

Ziplock


----------

